

The return of turtle.  Growing demand for Logo programmers - andrewstuart
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/09/disney-builds-an-adorable-robot-to-etch-massive-pictures-onto-the-beach/

======
andrewstuart
Turtle is back!
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turtle_(robot)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turtle_\(robot\))

The professionalisation of drawing in the sand. I can't work if this is a good
thing or a bad thing - aren't sand drawings meant to be done with a stick by
children?

One thing for sure is that you'll need to sharpen your Logo
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logo_%28programming_language%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logo_%28programming_language%29)
programming skills in future.

Here's some historical turtle robots:
[http://images.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=turtle+logo+robot](http://images.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=turtle+logo+robot)

